# San Pedro Pilot news paper bags



## mrg (Jul 2, 2022)

Vintage San Pedro Pilot news paper bags just like the ones I used on my StingRay in the 60's ( Herald American ) good condition with one tear ( pictured ),  buyer pays shipping $15, PayPal friends & family, cash & local pickup around LB/OC welcome.


----------



## cyclejunkies (Sep 15, 2022)

20


----------



## mrg (Sep 15, 2022)

ND


----------

